# Celebrate your body transformation here!



## Cygnetik (May 19, 2022)

I couldn't find a thread about celebrating your physique progress and reaching your goals, so whether it be losing/gaining weight or reaching a fitness milestone, feel free to boast about your accomplishment here!

I'm 5'3"  and I  went from 165 lbs to 120 lbs in a year. I came out of a terrible depression where I had put on the weight from binge eating and not moving at all, so the way I lost it was actually just by slowly reducing fastfood and eventually started cooking all my meals. I forced myself out of my comfort zone and started walking more. Then I started weight lifting. I didn't need to make a drastic change which is what confused me. I wasn't pushing myself too hard and I wasn't trying hard at all which confuses me even more, in a good way. I realized I didn't need to starve myself to see some progress, just small changes everyday, which in the long run will pay off.

People who mocked me at my highest weight started asking me for advice, which is hard to get used to. But yes I feel incredible and like I can do anything. I get treated a lot more nicely. Strangers notice me. One downside is that on the inside I still feel like an ogre so I'm not used to this kind of positive attention. 

Even though I was not morbidly obese, I was overweight and almost obese BMI-wise, and I have a small frame and no muscles, so when I was at my highest I couldnt walk up the stairs without feeling like my heart isnt gonna jump out of my chest. I think that was one of the biggest waking calls for me. Now my stamina is high thanks to consistent cardio 3 times a week.


----------



## Uberpenguin (May 19, 2022)

Ideally I don't think it should require many explicit "changes". I think the less you even have to think of the idea of losing weight the better; see, nobody _enjoys_ losing weight, but they might enjoy something like gardening or...whatever else women do (I'm assuming by your height and weight). It doesn't have to be strenuous, just do literally anything. Even if it's more relaxing than it is physically involved, stress has a major negative impact on the body and will encourage people to make worse decisions in the long run.
The human body is generally best fit for long term low level exercise. Homo sapiens have the greatest stamina of any creature in the animal kingdom, after all.

The social effects: yeah, no matter how much the fat activist people might rage about it the fact is people don't take fat chicks seriously, much less than they do even overweight men. I don't necessarily consider that "fatphobia" unfair either, a person's body is a physical reflection of their lifestyle and mental state.

Although as to your heart jumping out of your chest, remember that anxiety is going to reduce the efficiency of your body pretty significantly. I'd consider the possibility that doing stuff like cooking and walking has simply emotionally helped you. It's important to remember that if you fight your mind you will absolutely lose in the long run.

This whole thing doesn't really apply to me, I just tell my body to do shit and it does it, but I know there are probably lady kiwis around who would have some input of their own.


----------



## Lunete (May 20, 2022)

I manged to lose a fair amount of weight several years ago by making that big move out of my parents house.
I lost around 50 pounds and manged to keep the vast majority of it off by monitoring my calorie intake.


----------



## Crunchy Oats (May 20, 2022)

I can't get any fat to stay or even appear and I'm 30, it's always been that way no matter what I do or eat. I'd actually like to gain weight because I'm literally just skin and muscle. Working out just makes the muscles more defined, but never adds any fat. What should I do? Should I down an egg milkshake every morning or something?


----------



## The Joker (May 22, 2022)

Crunchy Oats said:


> I can't get any fat to stay or even appear and I'm 30, it's always been that way no matter what I do or eat. I'd actually like to gain weight because I'm literally just skin and muscle. Working out just makes the muscles more defined, but never adds any fat. What should I do? Should I down an egg milkshake every morning or something?


Nutrition sperg here!!!
 If you can, boost your protein intake (aim for 20g at breakfast as a starter) and don't be afraid of good carbs from whole grains. 

A very good starter meal example I'd recommend for you first balanced breakfast is:
- Protein shake (find a supplement with zero to low sugar and mix it with unsweetened almond milk/ some fruit and sneak a snall amount of greens like spinach or kale. I reccomend "Garden of Life" original because it tastes just like oatmeal and has the best balance of macros. Just go for an 8 ounce glass and you'd be amazed at what a metabolism boost it is with breakfast 
- whole grain toast (or switch it with potato bread if you don't like the taste) with half an avocado and 1-2 eggs (for flavor, you can even put in a small amount of virgin olive oil for a fat boost as well)


----------



## SpiceyHuman (May 26, 2022)

Crunchy Oats said:


> I can't get any fat to stay or even appear and I'm 30, it's always been that way no matter what I do or eat. I'd actually like to gain weight because I'm literally just skin and muscle. Working out just makes the muscles more defined, but never adds any fat. What should I do? Should I down an egg milkshake every morning or something?


Its calories in versus calories out.
For at least a week  track your calorie intake. I would not be surprised if you are eating much less than you realize. Once you see what your daily caloric intake is, aim to add at least an additional 300-500 calories per day. Its needs to come from healthy, nutritious whole foods. Here are a few foods that make great additions to add some more calories.

(Calorie-fat-carb-protein)
I scoop Whey protein 120-2-3-20
3x whole eggs: 230-15-1-18
2tsp peanut butter 190-16-7-9
1 cup whole milk 150-12-8-8
Half a cup avacado 117-11-6-2
1 pack instant oatmeal 120-3-20-2
30 almonds  208-18-7-7
1 cup greek yogurt 190-8-8-20
6oz boneless skinless chicken 185-2-0-38
5oz canned tuna 90-0-0-18

Pick 3 or 4 of the above and add it in addition to what you normally eat in a day.

If your still having trouble gaining weight but are physically having trouble eating, look into adding good fatty acids to your diet. Its very easy to add a table spoon or two inside of a protein shake and not feel uncomfortably full. Good sources are coconut oil, extra virgin olive oil, flax seed oil, and fish oil (some brands like Vitamin Worlds are not nasty at all).


----------



## Crunchy Oats (May 27, 2022)

SpiceyHuman said:


> Its calories in versus calories out.
> ...





The Joker said:


> Nutrition sperg here!!!
> If you can, boost your protein intake (aim for 20g at breakfast as a starter) and don't be afraid of good carbs from whole grains.
> ...


Thank you both for the info, I happen to eat a very similar diet, so I'm not sure if the problem is what I've been eating. I found that other factors could be type-1 diabetes, thyroid issues, or even low testosterone issues (I'm a guy, not transing here lol). I ordered a test for the diabetes and testosterone, so I'll see if there's anything wrong in that area. I don't really think it's type-1 diabetes since it seems like people die pretty quick with the full-fledged ailment, but I'm checking anyway because it could be just early signs of it.

Also, one interesting thing I'm not sure if other people know about - if you are blood type O, large amounts of greens, any dairy, most breads, and some other things are not very suitable because unlike type A, B, or A/B, type O people have a highly acidic stomach which is suited for dissolving meat - and lots of it. Imagine a caveman's diet when you think type O, and a farmer's diet for type A. I don't know much about B or A/B.

I'm A-positive, which typically means eating Mediterranean types of foods (the food pyramid basically.) However, I live with someone who is type O along with the rest of their family, and sure enough, none of them can eat the same stuff as me without feeling sick. We practically have opposite diets. My parents are also both A-positive, and we like the same foods even though we haven't seen each other in years.

I found that stuff out in a book called "Eat Right for Your Type" which was given to me by a friend who used to be a surgeon/doctor when he was younger (he's old). The book is very informative, and is also a good way to get food ideas. If you can find out your blood type, you might find that the foods in your blood type's category sound tasty.


----------



## Overcast (Jun 4, 2022)

I’ve also been trying to gain weight. I’m 6’2, started at about 150 something pounds half a year ago and I’ve gained ten pounds as of now. People tell me I’m looking good and fit, but I want to get bigger.

A lot of it I imagine is high metabolism and my job involving a lot of walking. Plus the gym classes I attend are half cardio.


----------



## Acceptable (Jun 4, 2022)

The only times I am able to make drastic weight loss progress is when I starve myself. Months of eating healthy don’t work. Months of eating nothing does. 

Anyways I’m down 30. I know if I start eating again it will come back


----------

